# freshwater Limpetts?



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

on leaf









on glass, or underside view









Edit Grrr what am I doing wrong? file size is only about 1500 bytes or less. I have to hand type the IMG tags as my browser just refreshes the page when I try to use any of the insertion buttons. source is my yahoo photo album. that may be the problem, where can I host my pictures so I can link to them?
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/fraid...done=http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, there is photobucket and a number of other services you can use. You may also be able to set up a gallery on APC with the help of Gnatster or Art. 

I can't see the pictures clearly enough, but I suppose it's a possibility they are some sort of snail. I think I remember seeing a few in that limpet shape on a website, can't remember. Maybe someone else can come along and clarify.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

If at first you cannot fricassee, fry fry a hen.
















And again after hosting it here.










Aha I was copying the wrong link. I have to open details as there is not the "Copy Image Location" in my options list I get when right clicking on the full photo.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Odd Stuff*

Are those like a jelly? How many you got? What are they eating do you know?
How long have you had them+how did you get them. Might help with id. Can you get a better pic?


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

There are at least an hundred or so of them, most to small to even photograph with the HP photosmart 735 camera I have. They have a hard shell that can be clamped down to the surface and yet still move around like snails. I'm guessing they came in with some plants I bought about a month ago for the still currently fishless 10 gallon. They are still growing so I'll try to get a better picture again in a month or so. My camera doesn't have manual focus so getting a clear picture of something so small is hard.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hmmmmm. I think that is odd. You are not feeding them? What are they eating? How is your tank set-up? Don't they get sucked into the filter?
You interested in passing some on. I think they look kinda cool. Maybe I could have them in a glass jar (w airstone)by themselves as a culture/experiment.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I got a zillion and a half of those things. They come out at night. Mostly.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey prax you want to share some? Do they harm anything? What do they eat? I never saw these before....


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

I would be happy to, except I can't catch them without destroying them. They suck up against the glass if you disturb them, and I don't have the fine motor control to peel off a suction cup the size of the period at the end of this sentence.

I have no idea how I got them, but they aren't causing any damage. I thought they were immature pond snail forms and I think they eat tiny amounts of algae. It's a lil' freaky to have the lights turn on and the glass is covered in white dots.

I just usually smush 'em.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The largest ones I have are 2mm by 3mm so obviously more than period sized.
I also find them impossible to remove from a surface although I can push them around. I might be able to send a plant that I see some on it and get some shipped that way. 

My 10 gallon is almost 2 months old, regular hob filter, 2 15watt flourescent bulbs, plants suspected that they came in on bought 4-11-05, 

other inhabitants, 1 1/2 inch ramshorn, malaysian trumpet snails, a few pond snails.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

They look like fw limpets to me. They are harmless and eat algae and dead plant matter. They are similar to snails, and will reproduce in proportion with the food supply. If there is a vast food source, you will get more and more. The difference between limpets and snails is that limpets have a half shell shaped like a speed bump in profile view. To avoid the population getting out of hand and make the glass look unsightly, feed less or try and crush them.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

One step ahead of ya. My glostrip tetras really enjoy the extra protein on non-feeding days.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I would really like to take you up on getting some with a plant. I don't care what type of plant. Just some leaves with them on it is cool with me. I have way too many plants anyway. I offer a plant of your picking in exchange. At least if I have it. Don't see why I wouldn't I have 200 kinds. LOL


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

in case that last email didn't get to you, the email I sent with the full size picture bounced due to your inbox being to full to accept it. lol your board messages are full and your email. resized and reduced size picture sent hope it is small enough


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

They are _Acroloxus sp._... check this link for more information 

http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Yah i still want em and the plant. I think they look interesting


----------



## eplommer (Apr 23, 2011)

These limpets have destroyed my Red Tiger Lotus. The other plants in my tank are left alone. I wouldn't introduce them intentionally!


----------



## phil79 (Jun 16, 2010)

eplommer said:


> These limpets have destroyed my Red Tiger Lotus. The other plants in my tank are left alone. I wouldn't introduce them intentionally!


Are you sure they destroyed your lotus? I have had them in a tank with lotus before with no problem. I have noticed that lotus go through leaves fairly quick(at least mine do) they may just be eating the leaves away as they rot.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i used to have limpets till my blue tiger shrimp ate them would love some again nifty little guys they are not sure where mine came from but i know where they went lol


----------

